

China has more Internet monitors than soldiers. - teawithcarl
http://mashable.com/2013/10/08/china-internet-monitors/

======
bediger4000
I'm not sure what to make of this, if indeed it is true. One or more of:

1\. China keeps a tight reign on its populace, or at least on popular opinion.

2\. China needs to employ a whole lot middle-management types.

3\. It's cheaper to censor debate that it is to have debate.

4\. Censorable debate isn't necessarily or even very often criminal in China -
if the USA censored something, the author(s) would likely end up in jail.

5\. This is the future of The Rest of The Internet.

